
A Bayesian Shops on Amazon - sanchezdev
https://github.com/exchez/amazon-bayes
======
sanchezdev
I use a Jupyter notebook to explore how a Bayesian might compare two products
on Amazon with the goal of finding the probability that one product is better
than another.

